# Project plans...



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm just wondering, does anyone else use "crafting paper" to draw out an possibly use as templates for their plans? Perhaps this is an old subject but, I am new to this particular forum.

I haven't done much work with wood even though my grand dad was a cabinet maker. I've done much more work with metal. With metal, it's always been much easier to rough draw your plans, then redefine those plans, cut the paper for a template, then transer those plans to the metal.

Ken


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If you have the opportunity watch David Marks -An excellent woodworker- he says every project should begin with a drawing. While I agree mine are usually not as involved as his.
If you liked working metal you will love working wood and many of the skills are transferable. Have fun.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Every thing I make goes on paper first and then maybe to a hard construction paper.I buy my firsi drawing paper with 1/8" sq, and then I go frome there,
Learning Herb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Many thanks. With metal, I've always been able to draw out the pic/outline. Cut an tape to hold in place to see how it fits an works. Amazing what a pair of scissors can do to make something work.  

Ken


----------

